# I am curious... how light is too light for you?



## mdutcher

I have seen some pretty lightweight road bikes out there. 9-10 lbs complete! Pretty scary light to me and I doubt that I would trust the bike in a good race/ride. I would think that my leg torque might break something.

My current build for my Tarmac is 13.6 lbs with my race wheels. I could go a little lighter, but don't feel the need at this time. I do feel confident in my bike at that weight and that it will hold up to race situations just fine.

So, how light is too light to you? 

If you wish to play and add your comments, then please do so.


----------



## spade2you

I'm just a 120lb climber, so not heavy or a powerhouse by any standard. I'd probably say about 13lbs is my "limit". Without trying too hard, my Bianchi T-Cube was about 13.8lbs, but mostly because it's such a small frame.


----------



## Juanmoretime

My M/L Lynskey R320 at 12.67lbs is just right!:thumbsup:


----------



## PBrooks

That is a really good question! For me right now it is W(bike weight) - 20g = light


----------



## Zachariah

I'm a hopeless weight weenie...and, it's _*never light enough!*_


----------



## Fixed

*no such thing*

No such thing as too light. Too flexy or too fragile, sure, but it depends on the actual components used and what you are doing with the bike. If I'm doing a climbing timetrial on a good road, I'd pare than baby down to nothing. If it were a road race over torn up pavement, cattle guards, and twisty descents, that would require a completely different approach. If it were a flat time trial, I'd skew the choices almost entirely in favor of aero.


----------



## DIRT BOY

When components or a frame fails for my weight, roads or terrain.
So far the lowest I have gone is 12.91 on the road and 18.23 on the MTB.


----------



## DIRT BOY

When components or a frame fails for my weight, roads or terrain.
So far the lowest I have gone is 12.91 on the road and 18.23 on the MTB.


----------



## Panzer

When the brakes start failing. Go as light as you want but don't skimp on the brakes. Make sure that you stick with Campy or Dura Ace or SRAM. Do get those light brakes from small vendors. You'll be sorry that you did when you are racing or going really fast and need to quickly stop.


:idea:


----------



## mdutcher

I agree... there are certain things that could be detrimental in some scenarios. Another one that comes to my mind is the use of carbon chain rings and carbon chain ring bolts. I am not sure that I could do that.


----------



## mimason

There are some brakes that have better stopping power than the Big 3. ee brakes and Far and Near for example.


----------



## turbogrover

It's not light enough if you can't break it. If it breaks, then, it's too light. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAADEL

I can't see any point going any lighter than 14.96 lbs.


----------



## Mdeth1313

Panzer said:


> When the brakes start failing. Go as light as you want but don't skimp on the brakes. Make sure that you stick with Campy or Dura Ace or SRAM. Do get those light brakes from small vendors. You'll be sorry that you did when you are racing or going really fast and need to quickly stop.
> 
> 
> :idea:


so, my kcnc cb1 brakes, which I've been using now for at least 3 years are going to get me killed? it's amazing how they've stopped me and performed quite well in all kinds of hairy situations, but I guess I should just get rid of them now.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I'm no weight weenie.. I'm plenty happy with a 16 pound bike. However getting to around 14ish pounds would be ok.


----------



## Guest

> That is a really good question! For me right now it is W(bike weight) - 20g = light


This. Nobody should be allowed to to have a bike significantly lighter than what I happen to use!

<-- currently only has one bike, which is 25% of his body-weight... 

That said, I think having a weight limit as a rule, like The UCI 15lb floor, seems logical to prevent people from trading off strength/durability for diminishing weight improvements.


----------



## fontarin

mine is 16.5ish pounds and I'm fine with it. I was planning on getting a nice wheelset if I start up tris next year, but that's kind of fallen by the wayside due to my new mountain biking habit.


----------



## spade2you

PhotonFreak said:


> That said, I think having a weight limit as a rule, like The UCI 15lb floor, seems logical to prevent people from trading off strength/durability for diminishing weight improvements.


Obviously the theory, but the tech has improved. As a small cyclist, I feel I'd be penalized more since my same frame materials and components are the same quality, but lighter due to reduced size. I was using good components, but not the absolute lightest. I think I might still be a hair under weight once I add a power meter to my race bike.


----------



## Guest

spade2you said:


> Obviously the theory, but the tech has improved. As a small cyclist, I feel I'd be penalized more since my same frame materials and components are the same quality, but lighter due to reduced size. I was using good components, but not the absolute lightest. I think I might still be a hair under weight once I add a power meter to my race bike.


I thought about this as well. It's certainly true strength/weight ratio through improved materials could probably permit a lower minimum weight than in the past, without recing the point of compromising durability.

Perhaps an alternative minimum based on percentage of riders body or elements of the frame geometry weight would be appropriate? It's hard to think of a rule though that wouldn't cause unintended consequences or unfairness elsewhere, though.


----------



## carbonLORD

Anything under 15lbs doesn't handle right for me, but I am 6'3" at 200lbs.


----------



## jdp211

Panzer said:


> When the brakes start failing. Go as light as you want but don't skimp on the brakes. Make sure that you stick with Campy or Dura Ace or SRAM. Do get those light brakes from small vendors. You'll be sorry that you did when you are racing or going really fast and need to quickly stop.
> 
> 
> :idea:


I completely disagree. Just because they're light doesn't mean they're not strong. I have a pair of EE brakes that I find superior in every way to the Red brakes I had before. Some of the light brakes do have issues, but not all of them. M5's are another example of brakes that are light and functional.


----------



## droptop

starting my first pseudo-weight weenie road build. previous light weight bike was 19 lbs, but it was 105/tiagra build on an aluminum frame, with stout wheels. hoping for sub 17, with few compromises on durability. 

my steel hard tail 29er is 26 lbs as raced this past season (xt 1x9). It lasted a whole race season, but i never trusted the wheels. this year, it will be about 300g heavier, all in the wheels. the rest of the bike will stay the same.


----------



## stevebul

Anyone know the original reason that the UCI set the pro weight limit at around 14.96 lbs. Was it for safety in handeling, to level the playing field so rich teams couldn't have superlight expensive bikes, or just what was the reason. With all the carbon components now days it's easy to get way lower than the limit, still expensive but easy.


----------



## Zachariah

Road = Never too light

Mountain = If it breaks on the trail because it's too light...I'll be pissed, at myself.
(Why my FS MTB weighs 23 pounds now)


----------



## DrSmile

Note the 15 lb UCI limit is not the same as manufacturer spec'd bike weights. Pedals and cages for example are included for UCI weight but not for manufacturer weight. Realistically that makes the UCI minimum weight closer to 14 lbs, which is already pretty darn light.


----------

